# Drivers that tell other drivers not to put tip containers in their cars?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I heard from some members on here that other drivers don't like or don't recommend them putting tipping containers in their cars. What is the reason behind them telling other drivers not to do so? I know the drivers that are saying not to put a container in is a very small bunch, but I don't get their reasoning. How does this affect them?

This was before Uber allowed in-app tipping


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

If you want to put out a tip jar. Go ahead. Just don't get it stolen.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

My advice is to bedazzle the heck out of a peanut butter jar with "Please tip my daddy". The goal is to make it look like a 3 year old girl made it. Cut a slit into the lid of the jar.


Put like $2.00 in it, no more no less.
Whenever money gets put in you take it out as soon as they are out of sight.

The goal is to have just enough in the jar to see that they need to tip you while not having so much in the jar that it's worth stealing it or robbing you.


Also... be nice.. but always tell the customer you are having a rough week, even if it's the best week you've ever had.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That's terrific advice, Mears! I don't use a tip jar personally (because that would be admitting to myself that I'm taking this job seriously as a long term thing) but if I did that is EXACTLY what I would do!


----------



## JosephSomething (Jun 27, 2015)

Seems kinda stupid to have a tip jar there since you'd need to have your eyes on the road rather than on the jar. Usually I just get tips handed to me and I'd rather they not have the time to think that much about what they're handing over, especially after I've gotten $30 thrown at me while I was driving.


----------



## MJess (Aug 22, 2017)

Tip jars are like a double-edged sword.. Some passengers might like it and use it as a reminder to tip the driver..However other passengers can see it as a the driver forcing them to tip and begging for tips..So I guess it depends whether it is a good idea or not to have a tip jar..


----------

